# Is the ISA required on bathroom signage



## Darren Emery (Feb 5, 2015)

I've always been under the impression (perhaps from the early ADAAG, or the IPC/IBC) that signage indicating an accessible bathroom must have the international symbol of accessibility.  The language in the new ADAAG is not clear (go figure).

What's your take?  Is the symbol required, or is men/women and braille enough?


----------



## steveray (Feb 5, 2015)

SECTION 1110 SIGNAGE

1110.1 Signs. Required accessible elements shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility at the following locations:

1. Accessible parking spaces required by Section 1106.1 except where the total number of parking spaces provided is four or less.

2. Accessible passenger loading zones.

3. Accessible rooms where multiple single-user toilet or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location.

4. Accessible entrances where not all entrances are accessible.

5. Accessible check-out aisles where not all aisles are accessible. The sign, where provided, shall be above the check-out aisle in the same location as the check-out aisle number or type of check-out identification.

6. Family or assisted-use toilet and bathing rooms.

7. Accessible dressing, fitting and locker rooms where not all such rooms are accessible.

8. Accessible areas of refuge in accordance with Section 1007.9.9. Exterior areas for assisted rescue in accordance with Section 1007.9.

#3 Should say "rest" rooms....

And then don't forget #2 and #4...

1110.2 Directional signage.

Directional signage indicating the route to the nearest like accessible element shall be provided at the following locations. These directional signs shall include the International Symbol of Accessibility:

1. Inaccessible building entrances.

2. Inaccessible public toilets and bathing facilities.

3. Elevators not serving an accessible route.

4. At each separate-sex toilet and bathing room indicating the location of the nearest unisex toilet or bathing room where provided in accordance with Section 1109.2.1.

5. At exits and elevators serving a required accessible space, but not providing an approved accessible means of egress, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.7.


----------



## JBI (Feb 5, 2015)

Short answer: Yes, they are required.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 5, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> Short answer: Yes, they are required.


As far as I can tell, they are required by the IBC, but not by the ADA.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 5, 2015)

CBC, I believe it is required on the wall sign but not required at all on the geometric door sign


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2015)

2010 ADASAD

216.8 Toilet Rooms and Bathing Rooms. Where existing toilet rooms or bathing rooms do not comply

with 603, directional signs indicating the location of the nearest toilet room or bathing room complying

with 603 within the facility shall be provided. Signs shall comply with 703.5 and* shall include the*

*International Symbol of Accessibility* complying with 703.7.2.1. Where existing toilet rooms or bathing

rooms do not comply with 603, the toilet rooms or bathing rooms complying with 603 shall be identified

by the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1. Where clustered single user toilet

rooms or bathing facilities are permitted to use exceptions to 213.2, toilet rooms or bathing facilities

complying with 603 shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with

703.7.2.1 unless all toilet rooms and bathing facilities comply with 603.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 5, 2015)

[h=5]216 Signs[/h]*216.1 General. *Signs shall be provided in accordance with 216 and shall comply with 703.

*EXCEPTIONS:* *1. *Building directories, menus, seat and row designations in assembly areas, occupant names, building addresses, and company names and logos shall not be required to comply with 216.

*2. *In parking facilities, signs shall not be required to comply with 216.2, 216.3, and 216.6 through 216.12.

*3.* Temporary, 7 days or less, signs shall not be required to comply with 216.

*4.* In detention and correctional facilities, signs not located in public use areas shall not be required to comply with 216.

*216.2 Designations.* Interior and exterior          signs identifying permanent rooms and spaces shall comply with 703.1,          703.2, and 703.5. Where pictograms are provided as designations of          permanent interior rooms and spaces, the pictograms shall comply with          703.6 and shall have text descriptors complying with 703.2 and 703.5.

*EXCEPTION: * Exterior signs that are not located at the door to the space they serve shall not be required to comply with 703.2.

703.7 is where the International Symbol of Accessibility is located. Seems pretty clear by 216.1 that if it is designed to be accessible the symbol should be there.


----------



## JBI (Feb 5, 2015)

Darren Emery,

As a Code Official I was required to enforce the Code and the ANSI Standard, but had no authority to enforce the ADA.

Design Professionals are required to design for all 3.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 5, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> Darren Emery, As a Code Official I was required to enforce the Code and the ANSI Standard, but had no authority to enforce the ADA.
> 
> Design Professionals are required to design for all 3.


JBI - I get that, for sure.  In a interesting turn of events (ordinance adoption), we here in Manhattan enforce the ADA, but not Chapter 11 of the IBC.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 5, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> [h=5]216 Signs[/h]*216.1 General. *Signs shall be provided in accordance with 216 and shall comply with 703.*EXCEPTIONS:* *1. *
> 
> *216.2 Designations.* Interior and exterior signs identifying permanent rooms and spaces shall comply with 703.1, 703.2, and 703.5.
> 
> 703.7 is where the International Symbol of Accessibility is located. Seems pretty clear by 216.1 that if it is designed to be accessible the symbol should be there.


I'm not so sure on that interp.  It seems to me that the very specific language of 216.2 leaves out the requirement for the ISA by NOT listing 703.7


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 5, 2015)

Here you go. I just did not dig far enough since I don't use this document

*216.8 Toilet Rooms and Bathing          Rooms. *Where existing toilet rooms or bathing rooms do not comply with          603, directional signs indicating the location of the nearest toilet          room or bathing room complying with 603 within the facility shall be          provided. Signs shall comply with 703.5 and shall include the          International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1. Where          existing toilet rooms or bathing rooms do not comply with 603, the          toilet rooms or bathing rooms complying with 603 shall be identified by          the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1.          Where clustered single user toilet rooms or bathing          facilities are permitted to use exceptions to 213.2, toilet rooms or          bathing facilities complying with 603 shall be identified by the          International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1 *unless          all toilet rooms and bathing facilities comply with 603.*

Maybe you are right if all restrooms within the building comply then the ISA is not required


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 5, 2015)

The reference for a section includes all of the subsections unless subsections are specifically enumerated separately. IMHO


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 5, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> The reference for a section includes all of the subsections unless subsections are specifically enumerated separately. IMHO


Agreed.  In this case, the subsections ARE enumerated separately.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 5, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Here you go. I just did not dig far enough since I don't use this document*216.8 Toilet Rooms and Bathing          Rooms. *Where existing toilet rooms or bathing rooms do not comply with          603, directional signs indicating the location of the nearest toilet          room or bathing room complying with 603 within the facility shall be          provided. Signs shall comply with 703.5 and shall include the          International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1. Where          existing toilet rooms or bathing rooms do not comply with 603, the          toilet rooms or bathing rooms complying with 603 shall be identified by          the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1.          Where clustered single user toilet rooms or bathing          facilities are permitted to use exceptions to 213.2, toilet rooms or          bathing facilities complying with 603 shall be identified by the          International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1 *unless          all toilet rooms and bathing facilities comply with 603.*
> 
> Maybe you are right if all restrooms within the building comply then the ISA is not required


That's the conclusion I have been slowly coming to all morning. Kinda makes sense too - in light of the earlier portions of 216.8.  If you have a toilet room that is NOT accessible, you must indicate the direction to the nearest accessible room, and then mark THAT room with the ISA.  If they ALL comply, no need to mark any with ISA.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, and in CA if a door has a symbol on it, it is to be assummed that it indicates to all what it is (men/woman/etc.) and that it is accessible.

No ISA, no words necessary, only on adjacent wall sign (but do you have to put up a wall sign if you have a symbol on the door?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Good thread, inquiring minds want to see more of these.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 10, 2015)

> (but do you have to put up a wall sign if you have a symbol on the door


Only if the ISA includes braille or raised characters.


----------

